# mallard



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

i am going to mount one of my greenheads of my own this weekend just want to see what shape and frm and habitat you guys think i should do


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bodies come in two shapes generally, flying or standing...I prefer Stephan's bodies in Research Man. You can alter to make either work though. How many birds have you done before? Mallards can be tricky if you haven't done a lot of them before. Very thin skinned, especially in the flank area. Good Luck and Welcome!


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

i have done about 4 mallards, and alot , alot of different ducks and geese i was just wondering if ya guys think i should do it sleeping or what?


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

I would have it on one leg preening. Put it on a piece of drift wood or get and oak base and put some grass on there after makin some fake dirt.


----------

